# Done with my new boat. Alumacraft 1236 w/ Pods



## erictetterton (Aug 5, 2013)

My neighbor and I traded boats and here's what i ended up with: 2011 1236 Alumacraft with pods and a trailer. 
What i traded: 1985 Sears 1231 in my signature +$300

When i got it, it was painted the ugliest rusty brown and camo i'd ever seen. I wired it up and added seats and a big all aluminum front deck. She also got a new paint job in the process. I added a 88 15hp Evinrude. Also put red LED lights for catfishing at night 

My uses for the boat: solo fishing trips and bowhunting off the river. 

*MY question is where would u mount the transducer on this boat?*









Here's pics of the setup:













As soon an my friend brings me more road signs, Im going to make a false floor to cover all the wires for the Red LEDs
















Motor before i painted to match the boat




i also added adjustable trim tabs to make the boat ride level


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 5, 2013)

Boat looks awesome man, looks like a great set-up. 

My only concern with that spot you pointed out for mounting the transducer is how close it is to the motor. The recommend you mount it as far away as possibly, usually about 12"+ from the motor line, but I think that is mainly to reduce the chances of the motor interfering with proper readings while moving. I think if you put it as far to the edge as possible you would be fine, otherwise you would have to run it all the way to the back and I really dont think you'll have an issue where you pointed out.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's a pic of the boat when my neighbor had it.


----------



## cva34 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a 1660 boat with simular set up.Pontoons tunnel and 50 hp..I have never found a spot that it works except on troll M up front..Good luck


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 6, 2013)

Have a feeling those trim tabs will mess up the water flow on the TD where you indicated you wanted it. Do you use the DF while running at speed or just when fishing? Seems like mounting it to the TM is a good place, or get one of those temporary mounts to use over the side of the boat.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 6, 2013)

It would be nice to have depth while running but isn't absolutely necessary. The tabs would be well behind the transducer at that location. I suppose it would still mess up the reading tho. I may just give it a shot.


----------



## jethro (Aug 6, 2013)

Why not at the very rear of the boat on the back of the float pod?


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 6, 2013)

The way the drain plugs are at the rear of the pods, there isn't enough room for the transducer bracket


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 6, 2013)

As said above, the trim tabs are going to disturb the water and keep it from reading at speed. 

I had decent luck on mine when I was right off the end of the transom but it won't read on the pod...


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 6, 2013)

Boat is now complete minus a lowrance mark 4. Here's pics of the new floor


----------



## dahut (Aug 8, 2013)

I like the pods - neat idea. Same with the trim tabs beneath them.

When you say highway signs, I assume you make a a floor from the metal ones?


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks. Yep I use the aluminum ones that are faded and retried from service


----------



## dahut (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325296#p325296 said:


> erictetterton » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]Thanks. Yep I use the aluminum ones that are faded and retried from service


Perfect. I have a highway shed not far from me. I may ask there.
The pods add stability? How are they attached?


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes quite a bit actually. They are bolted on the transom and sealed with 5200. Solid as a rock


----------



## dahut (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325298#p325298 said:


> erictetterton » Today, 14:01[/url]"]Yes quite a bit actually. They are bolted on the transom and sealed with 5200. Solid as a rock


Very cool. Since I asked, Ive seen these rear-toons TIG welded on.
Yours is the first Ive heard of being glued and screwed.

Do they also act as planing devices? (I saw your trim plates underneath)


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes the pods are indeed like giant trim tabs. The only reason I added extra trim tabs to the bottom was to help level the boat out while riding. With a battery and me sitting to one side, the boat wanted to ride funny... the tabs straightened it out nicely. My neighbor bolted them on the transom to save $. I wish they were welded on but I'm not paying someone to do it


----------



## dahut (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325330#p325330 said:


> erictetterton » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Yes the pods are indeed like giant trim tabs. The only reason I added extra trim tabs to the bottom was to help level the boat out while riding. With a battery and me sitting to one side, the boat wanted to ride funny... the tabs straightened it out nicely. My neighbor bolted them on the transom to save $. I wish they were welded on but I'm not paying someone to do it


Thanks! I figured you were leveling the ride with the tabs. The bolt-on is a nice alternative to welding.


----------

